# CHUNKY LOVE NEEDS SOME DIVERS!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Takin the boat out tommorow to hit a few "off hte beaten path" spots. Hopin to score! So far it's me and Flyingfisher. 4 of us going would be about a $70 to $80 split for gas, oil, and ice. (That number will improve once I get my props repitched and burn less gas, but unfortunately, thats where its at for now).

3 tank dive, seas are suposed to be beautiful. Give me a call! 777-1221


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man I WISH I COULD. I have family in town plus it's fathers day. You guys have a good time, best of luck.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey man! Sorry I missed your call this morning! Are yall planning on diving Nitrox or compressed? I'll give you a call later this afternoon and see if your still planning on going and still have an open spot. We were gonna have a party for my b-day tonight...but now i'm torn between getting drunk or headin out with yall:banghead !I just gotta figure out what my roommates plans are for this evening!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Spots filled! FlynFisher, Generator Man, and Telum Piscus! 

We are headed out to the Massacheussets, then the Mass, then probably take our las dive on the Mass!!! Well see how we do!

Sorry Sailor....go ahead and get drunk, and happy birfinday!:letsdrink


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Shoot 'em up!!!

Hope you guys do well. I wish I could have joined you, but I've got Way too much going on right now.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

How was it?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

we'll let you know when we get back tomorrow afternoon, frigging GMT screws everything up.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Damit - Missed the call whilst out yak fishing this morning....



Good Luck men - be safe.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

man...the one day I have off...:banghead Tried to call ya Clay,but couldn't get you. Oh well, have a good time guys. Hurt a few fish for me!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the real short version. I'll let Clay make the post when he gets the chance.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job guys! Is that a mango top left?????? That is bigger than the reds, cudos! I wish I could have made it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (6/16/2008)*Good job guys! Is that a mango top left?????? That is bigger than the reds, cudos! I wish I could have made it.


Yep, that was Clay's Monster Mangrove. My picture doesn't do it justice. He was a fat one too.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Havent uploaded pics yet, but I will this evening whith a report.

Short story, we had a GREAT day on the water, was beatiful. And the Mango is exactly 27 inches!


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't let him fool you, I showed up at his house just as he was taking them out of the "Patti's Seafood" bags and laying them out for photos. oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it Wayne!!! You said you wouldn't tell!!

Good seein ya again...although I notice you usually show up in the neighborhood, right about the time we back the boat in the drivway and unload the COOLER!!! I am just waiting for the sad look, and the comment..."wow...those are some nice fish....I havent been out in a while to shoot any, I sure would like to have a nice fish dinner sometime soon..." oke

Hope maybe if your plans change might get to see you and Bonnie out at the "O" next saturday!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

nice bunch of fish. I picked up my trigger fish on the way home from the seafood market along with some shrimp. Can't wait till next time.


----------

